
PlanHQ: Manage your business plan online - domp
http://www.web20show.com/articles/2007/03/15/manage-your-business-plan-online-with-planhq
======
planhq
Hi Nick,

Understand your concerns about privacy and security, and not everyone will
feel comfortable immediately, but we'll keep proving ourselves as independent
application providers who really just want to make a really cost effective and
smart way to maintain an up to date business plan that you can achieve.

I'm trying to think of smart ideas on how we can provide more comfort, maybe
have a recognised audit partner perhaps... In the meantime we'll have to get
the people who are comfortabel managing their plan online securely with us and
go from their.

thanks,

tim. PlanHQ

------
nickb
Interesting app but I have no idea who these people are and hosting our
extremely sensitive data on an unknown site like that is not something I will
do.

